# I'm not sure if I made a good decision or not



## John (Aug 25, 2008)

For the last two days I was in Massachusetts and on the ride there, my mom saw an advertisement for some sort of film thing at MOMS center or whatever. It was called Pikachu's 4D adventure or something. It was just a 15 minute show with the chairs you sat on vibrated when it was suspenseful, and like, I think you feel the pokemon, (probably people in costumes) and some things like that. I didnt know if i wanted to go or not. I started to think, 'Well what if some jerks at my school are there?" I'm not the kind of guy that likes people besides my friends know that I like Pokemon. Apparently it's a baby show at my school, so I have kept it a secret. Dont ask me why I thought some people from my school would be there, I'm not sure. I couldnt make up my mind whether I should have gone or not. I finally decided not to go. Anybody seen this, or heard of it, and can tell me if I made a good decision or not? *sweatdrop*


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 25, 2008)

Most likely some sort of ripoff...


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 25, 2008)

I actually passed a sign that advertised it last week. It didn't seem special at all, so I don't think you missed out on anything.


----------



## John (Aug 26, 2008)

It probably was a rip-off. xD
Thanks for the info too Blaziking, that's good. =P


----------

